# Can A Newbie Perform A Successful Bombing Run?



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I’ve thought about it – and I don’t believe that something as large as a massive bomb or bombing run can be accomplished by a lowly newbie. I mean with the arsenal that would be required – technical skills required for targeting and actually firing it off. It’s just beyond the comprehension of noob noob newbie.

But I do think a Newbie could pull off something to a lesser degree – say something like a Cruise Missile attack – yeah that’s the ticket – a Newbie Cruise Missile. Not quite a bomb – just a little bang in the middle of the day.

Sooooo – arsenal assembled – random targets acquired (if you made a post within the last week – you could be a target) – missiles locked:

Fire salvos 1 through 4

0103 8555 7497 0282 8541
0103 8555 7497 1331 4309
0103 8555 7497 3428 5824
0103 8555 7497 4477 1584

Fire salvos 5 through 8

0103 8555 7497 5525 7343
0103 8555 7497 6574 3102
0103 8555 7497 7622 8865
0103 8555 7497 8671 4624


All Cruise Missiles Away!


Have a great day –


Ron


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RGD said:


> I've thought about it - and I don't believe that something as large as a massive bomb or bombing run can be accomplished by a lowly newbie. I mean with the arsenal that would be required - technical skills required for targeting and actually firing it off. It's just beyond the comprehension of noob noob newbie.
> 
> But I do think a Newbie could pull off something to a lesser degree - say something like a Cruise Missile attack - yeah that's the ticket - a Newbie Cruise Missile. Not quite a bomb - just a little bang in the middle of the day.
> 
> ...


Way to represent us with a "shot heard 'round the world". Go get 'em.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Great Horny Toadies, he's crazy. 


Stacey


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bombs Away..................................................


Well done RGD.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Daammmmnnnnn!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Aegis EH?


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Quite the run


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Look out ! 

He has declared war !


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice start! rofl...jeez!!!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Great Horny Toadies, he's crazy.
> 
> Stacey


I hate to quote Jimmy Buffett but ... "We are the people that our parents warned us about."

He's a credit to us noobs.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

He makes me proud to be a noob *ducks*


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Uh oh; Ron's finally cracked.

He thinks he's azherfer  .

There's eight packages, and he had nine of those unidentifiable cigars left...


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Like a Tommy Gun!

:bx <-- coming to a mailbox near you!

Go get `em Ron!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow, that's impressive. Can't wait to see the pictures!

Excellent bomb!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

"It's the end of the world as we know it!
It's the end of the world as we know it!
It's the end of the world as we know it!
And I feel fine!"

Warm up the CIWS, we got incoming!!!!

Get'em RGD. The boy be representin'!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

*DANGER WILL ROBINSON...DANGER!!!*


uh oh ...got get em!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> I hate to quote Jimmy Buffett but ... "We are the people that our parents warned us about."
> 
> He's a credit to us noobs.


Quotes from JB are always welcome.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Armageddon!


Armageddon outta here!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Armageddon!
> 
> Armageddon outta here!


:r Wish I'd thought of that one!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Marathon said:


> Uh oh; Ron's finally cracked.
> 
> He thinks he's azherfer
> 
> There's eight packages, and he had nine of those unidentifiable cigars left...


:r Who knows 

Naw - wouldn't do that to you guys - that would of course be a stink bomb :tg

I will say this: All "missiles" are basically the same with few changes between them. I have no idea who is getting what - labels were attached afterwards.

Targets could be newbies, FOGs or inbetween - I simply clicked on posts at random and the victim was the first name to pop up in a thread.

 

Ron


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Dayum! Good little run!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

All I can say is:


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Its not a Hemi, Its a cigar!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

have mercy on us all.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn Brother...talk about a shot across the bow! From one crazy bastage to another...you're a crazy bastage!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Thats a whoooooooole lot o' Cremosas!!!*


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Damn Brother...talk about a shot across the bow! From one crazy bastage to another...you're a crazy bastage!


<kneels down in repsect of the great bastage azherfer>

I learned by watching the best 

Ron


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice opening salvo. Some people are gonna get hurt.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Somebody is going to be hurting in the next few days. Wat to go RDG.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Quite a way to start your tenure!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Quotes from JB are always welcome.


Oh dear God, how I disagree!!!!!!!! u 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I know who's getting hit... let the bidding begin. :r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I know who's getting hit... let the bidding begin. :r


Oooooh I see now - my target acquisitions officer is really a secret agent double spy using a false name - it's really Natasha huh - . . . :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

RGD said:


> :Targets could be newbies, FOGs or inbetween - I simply clicked on posts at random and the victim was the first name to pop up in a thread. Ron


Looks like some post whores are in trouble 

Stacey


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Way to represent RGD! Keep fightin' the good fight!


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

First victim checking in!!

I stopped by the mailbox while I was at work, hoping the Zippo I had ordered was in. I had a package, but it wasn't the one I was expecting.

A Puros Indios, an ERDM, an LGC, a Rocky Patel Conneticut torpedo, and a nice box-pressed Gurkha. 

Gentlemen, we need to get a posse together and take care of RGD before he turns into another azherfer. 

Thanks, Ron; I'll enjoy these, I'm sure.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Making noobies proud!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Confirming hit identical to marathon's (msg #36 in this thread).

Details, *photo* and *video* of the attack at the * Aaron Gets Random-Bombed by RGD - Photos of carnage *thread.

I mislabeled the thread and didn't realize my attack was part of this Newbie bombing run. Oh, the humanity!

To summarize:I was minding my own business. :s
When the bomb came. :mn
I felt the pain. :hn

Now I and the stogies look forward to resting up and enjoying each other :w 
​


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mission Control, We have another confirmed detonation in So. Florida!!!!!

Ordinance Delivered was:

A Puros Indios
an ERDM
an LGC
a Rocky Patel Conneticut torpedo
a Gurkha

Ron, Thank you very much for the unexpected hit. Like the saying around here goes.......WGACA!!!!!! :gn 

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Hope you guys enjoy them - and thanks for being targets, ummm I mean victims - errrr - Oh you know what I mean :r  

Ron


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd say you're doing a hellofa job right now RGD!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Its not a Hemi, Its a cigar!


To be quite honest............5 cigars !!!!!

Yes, confirming hit in central Alabama earlier today. Did not even expect it !! It caught me off guard because something from the devil site was in front of it. Very nice selection of sticks !!!!! Here is a pic:










I have had the honor of smoking some of these already, love going at them the second time again.

RGD.......just remember this, you'll always look over your shoulder from now on !!!! Thanks again......and again.......and again


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

In one simple word to answer the title.

YES

Nuff siad. Well done RGD, well done.

Stacey


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> In one simple word to answer the title.
> 
> YES
> 
> ...


 

Looks like seven of the eight missiles arrived on the same day - so only one had a little navigation problem. Have to fix that for next time.

Made a couple of mistakes - but will re-stock the artillery for heavier loads, acquire some new targets, correct the mistakes - and well - just remember - No One Is Safe -   

And a big Thanks to Anita for the trust and help!

Ron


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Confirmation of Cruise Missle impact.

I get a phone call at work from my brother, "You expecting a package?"

"Yeah, I got something coming from JR's." I says.

"well, I think it's here." I hear.

Cool, I was hopein' it would get here today. I pulls into the driveway and the devistation was out of this world. The blast took out the mailbox and most of the highway. Boy, I'm glad the mailbox was across the road from the house. I see my brother walkin around in a daze, hair and clothes smoldering, muttering, "It...went.....BOOM!". :hn 

RGD fired off a twin to cigar_040.

I have tried and love the LGC, but the others are a new world to me. The ERDM, 5 Vegas and the Ghurka look so good I almost served them up with some vanilla ice cream. :dr 

Thanks RGD, totally caught off guard and cant wait to reduce them to ash!!!
Watch yer back, I'm shoppin fer ammo. :bx :SM


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

RGD said:


> Looks like seven of the eight missiles arrived on the same day - so only one had a little navigation problem. Have to fix that for next time.
> 
> Made a couple of mistakes - but will re-stock the artillery for heavier loads, acquire some new targets, correct the mistakes - and well - just remember - No One Is Safe -
> 
> Ron


Mistakes..... ....? I think ya did a pretty damn good job !! Lots of logistics to do and such.........


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I agree, dang good job.

But there is one draw back, there's not gonna be much left of Virginny when we get done!!!!


----------

